# Help!!! John deere 820 green dash resto



## grizzlybaer (May 30, 2013)

Hi folk I inherited my grandfathers 820 two cylinder with pony and I need all the info on it I can i restoring it in his memory and I don't know much about it other than as a boy I farmed with it for grampa so I can start it and drive it but I need info about wiring and stuff like that.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice, that is a sweet tractor, my father on law had a black dash 820. Jdparts.com may have your wiring diagram, not sure tho. You can view free parts diagram at that sight tho. Post some picks of that beast


----------



## grizzlybaer (May 30, 2013)

Will do thanks!!


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

I am a John Deere tech. I can help you with the info you need. What specific info do you need?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey drmonsterbrain, do u work on the old two cylinders much?


----------



## grizzlybaer (May 30, 2013)

I have discovered that the tractor has all 830 tins on it but shows 820 on vin I know the 820 has a ridge down the hood from grill all the way back to the steer column mine has a smooth hood almost as if it was born with it every panel is an 830 panel as for information I found a detailed parts catalogue on jdparts but I need some info about how everything on the tractor works now that I have time to look at it up close there is a t shaped handle on the flywheel side (not the pulley side) towards the front of the motor that turns what does that do? Any info I can get is good info feel free to pour your hearts out I'm listening.


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

Not a whole lot. I've been involved in a few restorations & my dad used to have one. I have access to info on them.


----------



## grizzlybaer (May 30, 2013)

I'm open to all the info I can get my hands on is there any reason my 820 has all 830 tins on it.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't know much about the R, 80, 820, 830. I have a B, 60, and a 70. I subscribe to green magazine and two cylinder magazine both, these magazines are full of useful info on two cylinders and new generation Deere tractors. I don't know enuf about the 820 to know why it would have 830 tins on it


----------

